# What do you feed your goats?



## jojoe (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello! I'm new to goats I have 2 Nigerian dwarfs named Tina and Louise  I want to put them on an all grass diet. Hay, alfalfa pellets, and grazing. Is this OK? And do I have to be careful when I switch from one hay to another? Thanks!


----------



## brandybuck (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi, I have Nigerian Dwarves as well. During the summer and fall when the grass is growing, I have 4 or 5 of them living off the grass of an approximately 1 acre pasture. If it's a rainy couple days, I'll give them some hay supplement. I also will feed them some goat feed, but if none of them are milking and/or pregnant, I don't think it's really necessary. They have goat mineral at free choice, and water of course. During the winter, I give them hay every day. 
As for switching hay, I've never had a problem. We get hay delivered that was cut locally, and then the goats usually pick through it and find their favorite stuff anyway. If I switch goat feed, then I try to gradually switch. My understanding is that if you don't do that, they can have intestinal problems like bloat for a while. I've never had any problems, unless a goat gets into the chicken feed (which they're not supposed to be eating, anyway.  )
Anyway, I've had goats for over 3 years now, and that's what's been working well for me. Hope that helps!


----------



## jojoe (Sep 24, 2015)

Ha funny you said that bc my Little Tina broke into the coop yesterday... Long story short she got bloat last night but is fine now! I also got IVESCO and it says 1/10 a pound for every 100 pounds but... My girls are only 40 pounds a piece lol


----------



## jojoe (Sep 24, 2015)

How would I measure that?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What is it?


----------



## jojoe (Sep 24, 2015)

Wow sorry can't believe I didn't say haha it's dewormer


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What dewormer? More than likely it is an incorrect dose and we need to know which dewormer. But dewormer doesn't take care of bloat.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

I feed my goats this mix


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry here is the pic of the feed mix. I raise Boer goats and they gained wonderfully on it.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Jojoe- OMG did you name your goats after Bobs burgers?! Looooove it.

I have two baby Nigerians... I am very newbie... I feed them free choice hay, alfalfa pellets, goat mineral (manna pro), a very small amount of Black Oil Sun flower seeds (very small!), and a small amount of grain. They also have browse. They seem to be doing just fine. Full disclosure, One had a bout of diarrhea for about 3 days but it has cleared up...


----------



## chrisarvor (Sep 23, 2011)

*feed*

i am new i have had my mini goats for 8 months now 
i feed them alf alfa or lucerne as we call it in the morning ,
i just put it in the feeder and at night they get a couple of handfuls of pellet mix. in the day they just graze in the garden

they also have old corn stalks when available and carrots etc

I thought goats eat everything but if i drop a piece of carrot on the floor instead of in the mouth they ignore it ?????? then the mini pig mops up

my first tendency was to put to much feed out for them some day i dont give them pellets just give them a break

ONE Thing if you get a hay feeder for goats make sure the bars a very close together as the will get there horns stuck


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

jojoe said:


> Hello! I'm new to goats I have 2 Nigerian dwarfs named Tina and Louise  I want to put them on an all grass diet. Hay, alfalfa pellets, and grazing. Is this OK? And do I have to be careful when I switch from one hay to another? Thanks!


What, no MEAT?? Forcing your poor goats to be vegetarians??:mrgreen:

You can switch between grasses easily but take precautions if you are moving from grass to alfalfa. Introduce it slowly or you can cause bloat. I feed timothy-rye-orchard grass hay in the summer and alfalfa in the winter but find the fall transition easier if I keep about 20% alfalfa mixed in with the summer grass.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

The old saw about "goats will eat anything" is to me the saddest stereotype about the species there is. 
Yeah, poorly managed STARVING goats will eat anything. Well fed/managed goats are pickier than housecats.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

We've been feeding our goats Hubbard Goat Finisher. And they are doing really well on it. We have two wethers,and the Hubbard line has Ammonium Chloride in it. Other then that,they get plenty of hay,and whatever they nibble on when on walkabout with me.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine have grass hay (timothy,orchard,brome and clover) They get a mix of alfalfa pellets,sweet goat, shredded beet pulp,calf manna and whole oats. Loose minerals (Manna Pro with Kelp added)


----------

